# Windscreen Chip Repair - Not Covered by Insurance



## bugler (22 Oct 2012)

There are a couple of threads to be found on windscreen repair, but in all cases insurance covered it. My insurance policy does not cover this, so I am looking for recommendations or advice on having the windscreen repaired. 

How much should it cost?
Does anyone have a recommendation for someone to do it?

There is actually one largish chip on the passenger side, still smaller than a €2 coin though. There is a very small chip on the driver side. I want to get both repaired.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (22 Oct 2012)

I don't know.  We had to get a windscreen replaced and that was €250 (I think it was autoglass repair, through insurance).  Your best bet may simply be to ring around.


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Oct 2012)

I would consider adding windscreen cover to your policy in the future. I find it's one of the most used part of my policy. I've had to replace my windscreen 3 times in the last 9 years which easily justifies the extra premium cost.

As for replacing your existing windscreen, it will cost you somewhere between €250 & €300. Heated front windscreens cost even more.

An alternative to replacing the whole windscreen would be to fill the chips with resin instead which is much cheaper.


----------



## bugler (22 Oct 2012)

I was hoping to repair rather than replace. As I understand most chips are repairable if not too close to the edge of the windscreen and not too large in diameter.

As for including it in future policies, it is a consideration, but having recently taken out a policy it was substantially more expensive for the policy with it included. I drive only occasionally and think I am unlikely to have too many more of them (the existing chips are actually from the previous owner).


----------



## terrysgirl33 (22 Oct 2012)

What state is the windscreen in generally?  Our car is a 2003 model, and the windscreen is OK, but there are quite a lot of small scratches that make looking through it annoying without actually obscuring the view.  If yours is in a similar state it may be worth getting the windscreen replaced instead of patched.


----------



## Hoagy (22 Oct 2012)

bugler said:


> How much should it cost?
> Does anyone have a recommendation for someone to do it?



Autoglass charged me €96 plus VAT in 2008 to repair a largish chip.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (22 Oct 2012)

I had a chip last year which was also possible to cover with a 2 euro and paid €50 to repair. It's still visible but not dangerous - I also didn't have insurance cover and the heated front windscreen would have been expensive.

When I was renewing a few months later I made sure to include it (it was standard with my new insurer) as I figured it might not be possible to repair again if I got another chip near the current one.


----------



## Eithneangela (22 Oct 2012)

I'm a little confused about this - I thought that even though you might have Windscreen cover on your insurance policy, that chips weren't covered. So that means I shouldn't take a hammer to the windscreen to get the whole thing replaced on my policy to get rid of the chips!


----------



## bugler (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the quotes provided. Mrs vimes, do you mind me asking who repaired yours?



> I'm a little confused about this - I thought that even though you might  have Windscreen cover on your insurance policy, that chips weren't  covered. So that means I shouldn't take a hammer to the windscreen to  get the whole thing replaced on my policy to get rid of the chips!



Personally, I have never heard of a windscreen 'replacement only' clause, but perhaps they do exist. Read your policy carefully, but if it comes to it I'm sure Autoglass et al will be only too happy to attest that the windscreen was seriously damaged and needed replacement as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (23 Oct 2012)

Hi Bugler,

It was Autoglass in Midleton, just brought the car over to them and it took a few minutes. I believe they are nationwide so you should find one easy enough.

Eithne, mostly if you have windscreen cover it covers the chips - the insurer pays the chip repair people directly. Be careful with the hammer - it's easy to tell from which side glass has been broken so don't do like my friend's idiot friend and break it from the inside! (although I think he sealed his fate by leaving the hammer in the car when he went to the repair place)


----------

